# Nessus Errors

## jessler

I hope someone can help. When tring to login to the Nessus server I get the following error with Nessus v. 1.2.3. 

Connection closed by the server (SIGPIPE caught)

I am using the Linux GTK client on the same host as the server.

I am also getting the following error messages when starting the nessus server with the this command "nessusd -D". 

fopen : No such file or directory

Could not open the logfile, using stderr

[Mon Jul 29 23:31:36 2002][6303] nessusd 1.2.3 is starting up

[Mon Jul 29 23:31:41 2002][6304] nessusd 1.2.3 started

[Mon Jul 29 23:31:44 2002][6304] connection from 127.0.0.1

[Mon Jul 29 23:31:52 2002][6305] Client requested protocol version 12.

[Mon Jul 29 23:31:52 2002][6305] successful login of jessler from 127.0.0.1

[Mon Jul 29 23:31:54 2002][6305] Cannot create a new dumpfile /var/lib/nessus/logs/nessusd.dump (No such file or directory)-- aborting

The first line does mention that it can't find a file named fopen. I have searched my system and do not have this file. Here is the output of that search if it is of some use.

/usr/lib/perl5/5.6.1/i686-linux/auto/POSIX/fopen.al

/usr/share/man/man3/fopen.3.gz

/usr/share/doc/db-3.2.9/html/docs/api_c/memp_fopen.html

/usr/share/doc/db-3.2.9/html/docs/api_cxx/memp_fopen.html

/usr/share/doc/db-3.2.9/html/docs/api_java/memp_fopen.html

The nessus config file has the following entries for the log files:

# Log file (or 'syslog') :

logfile = /var/lib/nessus/logs/nessusd.messages

# Dump file for debugging output, use `-' for stdout

dumpfile = /var/lib/nessus/logs/nessusd.dump

Both files exist and have the permissions of 644

I have followed the docs and have configured and used Nessus before without any issues. This is the first time I have tried it with Gentoo though.

If have missed something obvious I apologise.

Thank you for your time.

----------

## nitro322

OK, I just tried running Nessus on my computer, and got very similar results.  First of all, fopen is a system call (see man fopen for more info), not a filename.  Nessus is file that doesn't exist (its own log file, in fact), but isn't telling you the actual filename.  The problem here lies in an error in the Gentoo package (any developer's reading this post?).  For some reason, the /var/lib/nessus/logs directory was not created during installation.  Since this is the default location for Nessus to store it's log files (see /etc/nessus/nessus.conf), if's spitting out errors to the console.  It's also the reason Nessus is not allowing connections (although I don't know why).  Do the following as root to fix the problem:

```
mkdir /var/lib/nessus/logs

chmod 700 /var/lib/nessus/logs
```

This worked fine for me (I'm running a scan now).  This problem should be permenantly fixed by updating the Nessus ebuild (again, developers?), but this should get it working for you.  If you have any other problems with it, let me know.

----------

## jessler

Thanks.

I tried the same fix execpt that I used /var/lib/nessus/log instead of /var/lib/nessus/logs. 

Thats what I get for staying up all night playing. Besides little errors such as this, which I should have been able to fix on my own, I do love this distrubution.

Thanks again

----------

## nitro322

 *jessler wrote:*   

> Besides little errors such as this, which I should have been able to fix on my own, I do love this distrubution.

 

heh, I feel the exact same way.

----------

